

CamFind - Better Image Recognition Than Google Goggles - ashazar
http://camfindapp.com/

======
ashazar
Yesterday I came across this app. You take the photo and it tells you what it
is. We tried lots of shoots. If it cannot find -say the brand name, etc.-, it
interprets the taken photo and defines the object.

The results that i received was like below. Black Necklace, Child's Toy Fan,
"X" Remote Controller , "X" Water Bottle, Black hanging light with metal
surrounding frame. ("X" is the brand name)

How can it do it? Ok, Goggles searches in the images databese to match the
image... But this one is interpreting the image. How???

------
dregin
No Android - no fun!

